# Multiple Arts encouraged or discouraged?



## stonewall1450 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I went looking for a place to learn Arnis/escrima and upon talking to 4 instructors, only one of them encouraged learning another art (the same guy I intend to take classes from). He encourages it because he wants more arts in the dojo to help increase a students defensive skill and to keep them "honest" while sparring. So this is a question that I would like to ask others.
Is it a good or bad thing to learn multiple arts? I understand that if you would to do this you would want arts that mix well(like learning to box and learning to kickbox lol). Another question that is basically the same is, is it the sign of a good or bad instructor that they encourage learning other arts? If you feel like listing pros and cons go ahead.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 12, 2008)

I think studying multiple arts is fine, however, as a beginner, I'd think twice, unless they are fairly similar. Don't want -too- much confusion, and you are going to have your hands full studying the first art!

My Bujinkan instructor actually recommended studying another art upon reaching a certain skill level. Since that was the only art he taught, that would require a different school. I think exposure to several arts, once a degree of skill in one art is obtained, can only help, especially if its complimentary (adding weapons, striking/grappling, etc)


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 12, 2008)

i dont recommend studying a second art till you get at least advanced rank in one.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 12, 2008)

Some arts blend better than others (FMA and Kenpo).

The instructors I had encouraged training in other arts, after you have studied one for a few years.

Certain skill sets transfer well into another art (Aikido and Iaido).

You may notice how some arts have similar footwork, joint locks, strikes, and evasion, while other arts will have you move totally different than you are used to.

Shop around, play with others, feel the art, and ask lots of questions.

Your instructor is key.  

If you learn a great art, but have a so-so instructor your training will be poor.

Once you find the place, you will most likely want to train there....HARD!


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,

In short, I agree with each comment that has already been posted. But to expand a little on exactly why training in different systems can be a bad idea (in the beginning), it is important to realise how your body and brain are wired up to respond in a violent attack. Basically, your higher level brain functions start to shut down under the effects of adrenaline, leaving your lower brain functions (sometimes referred to as the Reptilian Brain, or Lizard Brain) to look after your well-being. 

This is a good thing, as that is exactly what it is designed to do. However, you need to train actions and responces repeatedly in order to get them in at this level. When you first learn a technique, pattern, Martial Art, or anything really, you first learn it on a conscious level. This is the higher brain function I referred to above, and is the first step. You then repeat the action over and over (and over... and over...) until you forget it. Then it begins to get imprinted on your unconscious mind (some call this "muscle memory").

If you train a number of systems, especially ones with large differences in rhythm, movement, actions, philosophy etc., the problem becomes getting anything at all past the conscious mind. In times of stress, you will find yourself going to what you (unconsciously) believe to be the most powerful, and you may be surprised by how little of such a wide but shallow amount of knowledge. The best idea is focus on depth of skill, rather than breadth to begin with. If you get a good basis in one solid system/way of movement/philosophy/fighting rhythm, then you can find yourself freely able to experience the variety of arts out there.

Remember, Bruce Lee trained in everything he could in his search for his own particular art, but that was only after he had dedicated a number of years to Wing Chun and had developed a great natural understanding of fighting rhythms. The last thing you want (I hope) is to become a Jack of All Trades, Master Of None.


----------



## stonewall1450 (Apr 13, 2008)

Most of you worded exactly what I was thinking. Start in an art and train, then later learn another. How well does Akido and Arnis mix if anyone knows? I hope it mixes fine as the place I intend to start teaches both and I am thinking of starting akido and doing the one time a week Arnis.


----------



## USP45CT (Apr 14, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it until you have formed a good solid base of one art.  Rough time estimate I'd say would be about a year before I would branch out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2008)

as a newbie maybe

TKD and HKD maybe

Xingyiquan and Judo no

Shuaijiao and Jujitsu maybe

Taijiquan and Changquan no.

Actually, as has already been said, you really need a solid base in one before you go off to train more, that is of course if you still plan on training the first one.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 14, 2008)

I think learning multiple arts is good however not until you are advanced rank or black belt in one.  Least amount of confusion is best.


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2008)

stonewall1450 said:


> Well I went looking for a place to learn Arnis/escrima and upon talking to 4 instructors, only one of them encouraged learning another art (the same guy I intend to take classes from). He encourages it because he wants more arts in the dojo to help increase a students defensive skill and to keep them "honest" while sparring. So this is a question that I would like to ask others.
> Is it a good or bad thing to learn multiple arts? I understand that if you would to do this you would want arts that mix well(like learning to box and learning to kickbox lol). Another question that is basically the same is, is it the sign of a good or bad instructor that they encourage learning other arts? If you feel like listing pros and cons go ahead.


 
I think cross training is a good thing.  But, as others have said, I do feel that you should have a solid base art first.  If you start too soon, it can get confusing.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess I would play devil's advocate and ask "why?".  As a beginner you don't know what you don't know.  Why learn another art to learn an answer to a question when you haven't had enough time and sweat in your base art to know how that question is addressed?

Oil and water don't mix, and also as a beginner you tend to focus on things that "look cool" (not saying that they aren't effective, but it's what catches our attention that we spend time on) and that doesn't mean that your skill set is compatible with each other.  For example, if your base art is spent keeping an opponent away at a distance to employ high line kicks, are you going to be able to integrate an art that is close range weaponary and keeping the opponent in tight with you?  You might be able to after a good solid base to understand how to ADAPT the other art to your base art.  But, I also feel that when you mix arts they become "tainted" with the flavor of your base art.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to throw my 2 cents in here. 

The school i train at offers a number of arts and actively encourages people to train in multiple arts from day 1. However what they do is encourage you to train in arts that compliment each other. 

For example - train in MMA but also train in BJJ. The MMA training at the lower ranks focuses on standup whilst the BJJ is ground - so at this point they do not overlap but the effect is that you become a more rounded fighter. 

For me though it was MMA and FMA (focus on sticks at this point). Again their is minimal overlap at the lower ranks but the effect has been that my standup has dramatically improved due to the extra classes. 

The major benifit i have is that all these are offered through one school - and thus the corriculums are designed to compliment each other. This may not be the case if it were 2 or 3 different schools. 

Anyway, just my thoughts on the issue.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 14, 2008)

mrhnau said:


> I think studying multiple arts is fine, however, as a beginner, I'd think twice, unless they are fairly similar. Don't want -too- much confusion, and you are going to have your hands full studying the first art!


Wouldn't more dissimilar arts be easier to keep separate?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2008)

In your mind, yes. In your body...it's less clear. If you take boxing and Karate, what type of stance do you naturally fall into when someone comes at you? Boxer's stance or a long front stance?

But if they're as dissimilar as Karate and Judo, then it isn't a problem as you tend to use them at such different ranges that your body doesn't get confused.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Xue 

I find Judo / Jujutsu to mix very well with Bagua 
Your right on Hsing yi and Judo.
On another thread I was talking about Bagua and Drunken style mix.

As to the OP 
 Start off with a base art. With all the theories and patterns its enough.
If you do not have a base art and try to learn more than one style at a time you will feel drained and may not want to do either of them.
Also if the theories are complete opposite your body movement may not react in an efficent manner. Through proper training in the first art lays the foundation of mechanics the other arts supplement the first art and in time the art merges into your own theory of usage.


----------



## JAUME622 (Apr 16, 2008)

AS FAR AS STUDING MULTIPLE ARTS
FIRST BECOME GOOD AT YOUR BASE ART
SECOND BECOME AWARE OF YOUR NATURAL ABILITIES
THIRD FIND ART WHICH COMPLIMENTS YOUR ABILITIES
AS WELL AS YOUR BASE ART.

MOST SCHOOLS ARE TEACHING MULTIPLE ARTS SO
THE CHANCES ARE THAT THERE IS ANOTHER STYLE 
IN YOUR SCHOOL THAT MIGHT BE GOOD FOR YOU.

REMEMBER DIFFERENT ARTS REQUIRE DIFFERENT TRAINING


----------



## JAUME622 (Apr 16, 2008)

AS FAR AS STUDING MULTIPLE ARTS
FIRST BECOME GOOD AT YOUR BASE ART
SECOND BECOME AWARE OF YOUR NATURAL ABILITIES
THIRD FIND ART WHICH COMPLIMENTS YOUR ABILITIES
AS WELL AS YOUR BASE ART.

MOST SCHOOLS ARE TEACHING MULTIPLE ARTS SO
THE CHANCES ARE THAT THERE IS ANOTHER STYLE 
IN YOUR SCHOOL THAT MIGHT BE GOOD FOR YOU.

REMEMBER DIFFERENT ARTS REQUIRE DIFFERENT TRAINING


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 16, 2008)

stonewall1450 said:


> Well I went looking for a place to learn Arnis/escrima and upon talking to 4 instructors, only one of them encouraged learning another art (the same guy I intend to take classes from). He encourages it because he wants more arts in the dojo to help increase a students defensive skill and to keep them "honest" while sparring. So this is a question that I would like to ask others.
> Is it a good or bad thing to learn multiple arts? I understand that if you would to do this you would want arts that mix well(like learning to box and learning to kickbox lol). Another question that is basically the same is, is it the sign of a good or bad instructor that they encourage learning other arts? If you feel like listing pros and cons go ahead.



I do not agree with the whole "confusing" aspect multiple fighting styles pose to a beginner. I think that's great for training.

I encourage learning multiple arts, especially from the beginning. Sometimes I've found a reluctance to stray from the format a person in MA trains in originally. Furthermore, I've found a certain air of superiority from that viewpoint and an unwillingness to learn something new.

Appreciate all forms. Take what's useful to YOU and leave the rest, right? Some instructors might hate that idea. Some of them might dislike a curious mind. That's fine. You can get an edge there because there are plenty of people out there just like that.

However, I do suggest respecting whatever school you decide to join, as well as the traditions many hold. Out of respect.

But out of respect to you, please keep in mind that there's a whole world out there. People are diverse. Fighting styles are diverse. Experiences are diverse.

Keep your mind open. Might as well start that way from the beginning.


----------



## kingkong89 (May 21, 2008)

i beleive it is a greatidea to learn multiple arts. it helps you deal with the many arts out there, even bruce lee would learn an enemies style before he would fight them, i encourage it all the way.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 21, 2008)

Stay in your first art/style til you make 1st black belt. Then pick a style that is the complete opposite of your first style. Achieve a 1st dan in the new art. Examples: boxing and judo, tai chi and harimau silat. As time goes by, other styles become easy to learn and understand. The relationships between styles also becomes evident. Then you realize that all you needed was one art/style.


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 21, 2008)

Have a base in a well-rounded art FIRST. After you have a solid foundation, then you can think about branching out. Heck, depending on the art, and what it covers after black belt, you might not NEED to branch out. 

Don't focus on the quantity of what you know, focus on the quality. Avoid being a mile wide and an inch deep in your knowledge.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 21, 2008)

kingkong89 said:


> even bruce lee would learn an enemies style before he would fight them


 
not sure I'm following you here.  Do you have an example?

When Bruce was a street punk in Hong Kong, he was a wing chun guy.  The fights he had in the streets, he used his wing chun, even if the other guy didnt.

When he fought Wong Jack Man, Bruce was still a wing chun guy.  He fought Sifu Wong with wing chun, even tho Wong used other methods.

I haven't heard of other "real fights" that Bruce had, so I can't really comment further.  

Bruce trained in many things, and then fought according to what he knew and how he understood it.  But I don't believe he systematically and deliberately researched and studied a style with the intention of then fighting a specific person from that style.


----------

